# Dust Collectors from PSI



## redbirdfan (Dec 28, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience with dust collectors from Penn State Industries? I have never owned a DC but I am in the market for one and PSI seems to have some good prices. However, I don't know anyone that has used their products. I am considering the DC2000B.

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/DC2000B.html

It comes with a 1 micron filter and I can upgrade to a canister later at no cost penalty. Yes, I have 220V.

Any input is appreciated.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/dust-collectors-psi-33431/#post277377


----------

